# Funny Fish Tank Cartoon



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I like this cartoon, every storyline is about these three tankmates: a goldfish - who thinks he's McGyver, a primadonna angelfish, and the hardworking pleco. Sometimes it's corny, but I still usually find myself LOL. [smilie=l:

[URL=http://www.fishtankcartoon.com/]Fish Tank Cartoon[/URL]

You can use the arrows to go to the previous panel, or jump to the first installment of a particular storyline. There is also an archive. I learned about this from a posting on TPT forum. Now that this artist has his own website it's much easier to access than the Comic Sherpa Site.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

hehe, that's pretty good stuff....


----------

